# Building Tips



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm by no means a master builder, theres plenty of guys here that'll do better than me. But I thought I'd start this thread to kinda give people little tricks i've learnt, maybe they'll help people out? Anyone else who has some pearls to drop, is more than welcome.

I got myself a small vice, and a cheapy cordless drill will do a couple builds, take some photos and start filling this thread up  After a long lazy afternoon nap

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Not me, but seriously good technique. My build stories are coming, promise

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Not me, but seriously good technique. My build stories are coming, promise



Have seen this dude on line, he's very talented

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Nice thread @n0ugh7_zw
Waiting to hear your tips - your coils are great

I will contribute one tip - although I am far from a coil expert

If you building a compressed 7 wrap coil for example, make 8 wraps, then unwind the first one.
That first one always tends to "misbehave" and never is close enough to the 2nd one.
I am talking about building by hand.

Saw this tip many moons ago and dont know why I never used it. Started doing this a few weeks ago and it's working great!

Here is a coil I did on the Cyclone using this method.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Eti1

Silver said:


> Nice thread @n0ugh7_zw
> Waiting to hear your tips - your coils are great
> 
> I will contribute one tip - although I am far from a coil expert
> 
> If you building a compressed 7 wrap coil for example, make 8 wraps, then unwind the first one.
> That first one always tends to "misbehave" and never is close enough to the 2nd one.
> I am talking about building by hand.
> 
> Saw this tip many moons ago and dont know why I never used it. Started doing this a few weeks ago and it's working great!
> 
> Here is a coil I did on the Cyclone using this method.
> 
> View attachment 32679


I'm ashamed to say that I never thought of that! Brilliant, can't wait to try it on my next builds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Small tips I found along my journey... 

Always build on top of a cloth, paper towel, tissue. It will catch up the small bits of wire that you snip off and if something falls out of your hand there is less chance it will roll of the desk.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## shaunnadan

Cut one of the legs shorter than the other. Then once the 1 lead is in place you can guide the other in. Makes life soo much easier than trying to get both leads in at the same time !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan

For easy spaced coils. Find a screw that's got threads and wrap around that, following the thread. For a larger gap then just skip a thread and carry on wrapping. 

Other method is to leave a big gap between the wraps and once finish to compress it up against the screwdriver or bit. It will come together but will still maintain a decent gap between wraps.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## G-MAN

@shaunnadan - Why when I try spaced coils does it turn into a popcorn machine and pop like crazy?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Spaced coils are usually the way to go with a tank. Much better wicking due to the cotton not being so tight lly squeezed also less chance of dry hits because the heat is spread over a wider area. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

G-MAN said:


> @shaunnadan - Why when I try spaced coils does it turn into a popcorn machine and pop like crazy?


That would be because of the juice thats inbetween the coils 

Unlike the non-spaced coils, the compressed coil doesnt have a space between them where juice can lay and pop when fired.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## G-MAN

@Riaz - So is it the normal thing for spaced coils to pop all the time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

G-MAN said:


> @Riaz - So is it the normal thing for spaced coils to pop all the time?


Yep totally normal 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

G-MAN said:


> @Riaz - So is it the normal thing for spaced coils to pop all the time?


sometimes lowering the watts minimizes the pops

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

G-MAN said:


> @shaunnadan - Why when I try spaced coils does it turn into a popcorn machine and pop like crazy?



Spaced coils are a bit unique in that the juices fizzles differently in between the gaps as a posed to when the coil is compressed. 

The popping is normal and rather useful when ur mod decided to self - fire in your pocket!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Dry fire tip : after screwing down the posts and your coil looks perfect it's important to dry fire them to glow evenly and from the inside out. 

Instead of pinching and fiddling with them. Use the CBS "cool blue screwdriver" and gently strum or comb over the coils while firing it.

Works magic and your coils won't get mangled about with the tugging

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Can't believe I didn't mention that one. It's such a winner. 

This isn't like a really deep tip. But try to do centre builds in RDA's as much as possible. Makes symmetrical wicking doable. Which for me at least seems to perform better 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

ok, heres one... That may catch me some flames... 

Get a Kuro type coiler. Sure it makes wrapping coils p*** easy (providing you don't force it) But! It also gives you an awesome little rod to manipulate your coil with once its installed. makes centre builds a lot easier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

When building a coil to the limit of your mod and you get the "atomiser low" message. 

Pop the atty on a mech mod and dry fire and compress the coils. Should lift up by a 0.1 that could make the difference

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Lol this one tip is so true to get to that 0.10ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Can't believe I didn't mention that one. It's such a winner.
> 
> This isn't like a really deep tip. But try to do centre builds in RDA's as much as possible. Makes symmetrical wicking doable. Which for me at least seems to perform better
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk




Get 2 cool blue screw drivers and use them at the same time when aligning to make sure both coils are at the same height.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm finding that my builds are more successful with bigger inner diameters they seem to wick better and you have a larger surface area of wick to coil contact. My default easy build is 6 wraps of 24g around a 3.5mm bit per coil. Should sit you at about 0.27ohm 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

If you're impatient when first priming your build... drip a bunch of juice on top. Then fire your build. Will take some trial and error, but eventually you'll get it just right that the cotton sucks the juice in double quick. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

If you're trying to make a pretty build and for whatever reason strumming and pinching isn't getting one stubborn wrap tight, try quenching the coil under a tap when it's glowing. It's totally safe. Just don't get any water on your mod. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000

This thread has been dead for quite some time but I couldn't find another thread about this..

Ok this is for beginners and it's possibly a common method but I haven't seen it before. I don't know what the guy is saying but just watch what he does. If you starting building this works great for absolutely perfect spaced coils..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Junior

Silver said:


> Nice thread @n0ugh7_zw
> Waiting to hear your tips - your coils are great
> 
> I will contribute one tip - although I am far from a coil expert
> 
> If you building a compressed 7 wrap coil for example, make 8 wraps, then unwind the first one.
> That first one always tends to "misbehave" and never is close enough to the 2nd one.
> I am talking about building by hand.
> 
> Saw this tip many moons ago and dont know why I never used it. Started doing this a few weeks ago and it's working great!
> 
> Here is a coil I did on the Cyclone using this method.
> 
> View attachment 32679



This is the best tip ever! Cant wait to test it, thanx Silver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Junior

When I make spaced coils i usually wrap both wires simultaneously. And then I untangle the two wires and I'm left with perfectly even spaced coils.

Did I explain that properly? Request pics if I'm not making sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000

Junior said:


> When I make spaced coils i usually wrap both wires simultaneously. And then I untangle the two wires and I'm left with perfectly even spaced coils.
> 
> Did I explain that properly? Request pics if I'm not making sense



Make a parallel coil and separate them by unthreading? Haven't done it that way but sounds like a plan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

M5000 said:


> Make a parallel coil and separate them by unthreading


That's how I also do it.  Works great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junior

KZOR said:


> That's how I also do it.  Works great.
> 
> View attachment 74499
> 
> View attachment 74500
> 
> View attachment 74501



Exactly like that yes 
How's that coil jig working out for you? I got one a while back but i find wrapping by hand is just a little tighter. Maybe I dont have enough practice with it yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Junior said:


> How's that coil jig working out for you?


I use it a lot. You must just turn the screw out more so that the wires fit snug together behind the screw head. Works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junior

KZOR said:


> I use it a lot. You must just turn the screw out more so that the wires fit snug together behind the screw head. Works like a charm.



Thanx I will try that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

